# whats wrong with my nvidia 7300GS PCIE?

## kraut

glxgears:

8341 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1668.133 FPS

i get twice as much with my FX5200LE AGP   :Twisted Evil: 

also if i check some xscreensavers, the fps rate of the 5200 is higher.

well, OK, the card is pretty cheap, but it shouldnt be slower, right?

hmm, i am new to PCI-Express, so maybe i have something wrong here..

```

Section "Module"

  Load         "extmod"

#  Load         "speedo"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "v4l"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "dbe"

#  Load         "dri"

EndSection

```

```

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "NVIDIA"

#  BusID        "AGP:1:0:0"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Option       "sw_cursor"

  Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

  Option "BusType" "PCIE"

#  Option "AGPMode" "4"

  Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

  Option "EnableDepthMoves" "true"

  Option "RenderAccel" "true"

#  Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

  Option "NvAGP" "0"

  VendorName   "NVidia"

EndSection

```

i played a lot with those settings, but nothing changed   :Shocked: 

sure glx is working and direct rendering enabled:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

```

i even used older drivers - no change.

no errors in my xorg.log either.

any hints?

btw.. it also seems to share memory with my normal RAM. can i avoid this? maybe this is the problem?

----------

## kraut

just for the sake of it.. i installed WinXP on a secondary HDD.

checked with UT (not UT2004 - the old one) at 1280 resolution. 100fps, likewise to linux.

is this card really *that* bad   :Shocked: 

----------

## kraut

well, i installed UT2004. i get (full details) 20-30 fps on linux, 90-100fps on windows.

do i need special settings for the PCI-E card   :Shocked: 

----------

## kraut

well doodes this is almost impossible.

the card cant be 3-4 times faster in windows   :Twisted Evil: 

actually noone in here owning a PCI-E nvidia to share some knowledge with me   :Shocked: 

----------

## kraut

*bump*

----------

## fldc2

I got the same card and get the same result.   :Confused: 

----------

## kraut

 *fldc2 wrote:*   

> I got the same card and get the same result.  

 

thanks, at least i am not alone   :Shocked: 

well, what the heck could that be? the card is pretty fast in win xp   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kraut

well, do others, haveing different nvidia PCIE cards, have the same problem?

----------

## cholerajojo

Getting the same problem with a GeForce 7300LE PCIE.  It's really weird; my old NVidia Ti4200 AGP got three times that framerate from glxgears.

----------

## kraut

 *cholerajojo wrote:*   

> Getting the same problem with a GeForce 7300LE PCIE.  It's really weird; my old NVidia Ti4200 AGP got three times that framerate from glxgears.

 

so what are we going to do? anyone of you registered @ the nvidia forums so we might ask them whats up?

maybe they are missing something in their linux drivers?

----------

## cholerajojo

I was actually in the process of registering for those when I thought to check back at this thread.  I'll be posting on the NVidia forums shortly.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

HI all, same problem here   :Shocked: 

any progress in this?

----------

## grey wolf

Just FYI: glxgears is not meants as a benchmark.  In fact, it does very poorly in consistently showing the performance of any video card.

Its only useful quality is in evaluating whether 3D acceleration is working and whether GL libs are properly set up.

To that end, if you see any framerate under 1000, that generally means software GL.  Above 1000, it generally indicates 3D acceleration is enabled.

Want to see the difference?

```
sudo eselect opengl set xorg-x11 && glxgears

sudo eselect opengl set nvidia && glxgears
```

That's all it's good for.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

Hi grey wolf,

I am aware about this, but i get poor framerates in UT2004 as well. Dont know about the other posters here, but for me everything is fine using windows. So this must be a Driver problem?

----------

## DocReedSolomon

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=673497511942deeeae7bdc9046d580a6&p=1062237#post1062237

----------

